# How many of you have "real" jobs outside of your farm?



## dianneS (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm just wondering how many of you work a full or part time job in addition to managing your farm/farmette?

Is your farm working for you?  Making a profit or sustaining your household?  Is it just a hobby?  

My farm is a hobby for now and only costs money.  I'm not turning a profit, but the animals aren't a huge burden.  We have more than enough pasture to sustain all of our livestock and that keeps feed costs low in the summer.  I do use my chicken's eggs and could start selling them as well.  I keep a garden that provides us with plenty of produce.  We also heat our home with an outdoor wood burning furnace and we have plenty of wood on our property to fuel it.  So I guess in some ways our farm is helping to sustain us, but its not a business.  I'd like to make hay from our pastures eventually as well.

However, my DH and I agreed that one of us would always only work very part-time, if at all (that would be me) so that the farm chores would not become a burden and a strain.  I've been working part-time outside of the home recently, and I'm not sure its worth it?  I think my time goes to better use at home?

Just wondering if any of you can relate and/or what your situations are?  I'm very fortunate to not have to work 40 hours a week, but I feel guilty not bringing home some income.  If I had to work full-time I would be burning the candle at both ends!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 19, 2011)

A hobby.  We do sell Geese, Ducks and Chickens and Eggs from all of them.  Over the course of a year, they may break even.

As for the horse, goats and sheep.  No profit there.

My wife and I both work full time away from the home.  Raising three boys, oldest in college, one in high school and one in middle school.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 19, 2011)

Right now it is a hobby.  I have some health issues that preclude me from working outside the home, so we actually started with the chickens to help me recover from a year of hospital stays and surgeries.  We expanded into the goats because that is where I really wanted to go but had to take the round about route to convince dh. sshhhh don't tell him. We are hoping that in the future we can at least break even with the goats, and maybe with any luck they may actually pay for this bunch of freeloading chickens I have.  I am mad at my chickens right now.  I stopped getting eggs at all a week ago. Couldn't figure out what was going on.  Yesterday, I found all the last weeks eggs, frozen, in an outside nest in the new hay we got in last week.  Should have figured out the coincidence, but didn't.  My chickens are on lock down for a couple days til they learn their manners!
I have an appointment tomorrow with a surgeon, I have developed a hernia in my incision that runs all the way up and down my stomach.  So it looks like shortly after Christmas I will be in hospital again.  I told the Dr. that I have to get it done, because I have baby goats coming in January.  He didn't seem to be impressed with the importance of that.  Can you imagine?


----------



## dianneS (Dec 19, 2011)

> I told the Dr. that I have to get it done, because I have baby goats coming in January.  He didn't seem to be impressed with the importance of that.  Can you imagine?


I totally understand where you're coming from!  I've said similar things to my doctor and she didn't get it either.

I'm in a similar situation as well.  I'm still able to work, I just don't have to as DH's salary is enough to support us.  However, I am suffering from some repetive use injuries that are job induced as well as feeling generally burned out.  I'm considering quitting working altogether, re-evaluating some priorities and maybe looking for new opportunities for the future.  Perhaps making some profit from this farm!  I should have elbow surgery, or quit my current profession.  I'm afraid that surgery will make matters worse and I'm not willing to take that risk right now.  What if surgery makes it difficult for me to complete my farm chores?  Then what?  Right now the only thing that aggrivates the condition is my job, so quitting and/or taking time off would reduce or eliminate my pain.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 22, 2011)

I AM THE EXECUTIVE DIRECTOR OF A LOCAL COUNSELING/OUTREACH AGENCY. ALONG WITH BEING THE DIRECTOR I ALSO PROVIDE THERAPY SERVICES FOR A CASE LOAD OF CLIENTS. ORIGINALLY, I BOUGHT MY FIRST LIONHEAD RABBIT FOR A THERAPY RABBIT THIS PAST APRIL. I HAVE FOUND THIS TO BE VERY THERAPEUTIC FOR CLIENTS AS WELL AS HOLDING & PETTING CASSIE HELPED THEM FEEL MORE COMFORTABLE TALKING & OPENING UP.  

IN SEPTEMBER WE BOUGHT A HOUSE ON 2 ACRES. LESS THAN A WEEK LATER WE HAD DUCKS & GUINEAS. NOW WE HAVE 5 DUCKS, 3 GUINEAS (FOWL) AND A DOE & BUCK LIONHEADS WITH 7 NEW KITS THAT ARE 6 DAYS OLD. I AM NOT SURE WHAT "THE FARM" WILL BECOME, BUT WE PLAN ON HAVING A VEGGIE GARDEN ( I HAVE 2 FOWER/PLANT GARDENS) THIS NEXT YEAR. WE MAY ADD A NANNIE GOAT FOR HER MILK AS A LACTOSE INTOLERANCE RUNS IN THE FAMILY.


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 23, 2011)

Our farm is our job.  We started our business in March of this year and moved to our current location only 2 months ago.  We are still struggling to cover our costs because of the amount of equipment we have had to purchase/build, and due to the fact that we are now paying for two mortgages.  If we only had one house to pay for, we would probably be doing pretty well.  We have just been approved for a farm loan that will enable us to buy needed equipment that will streamline the workings of our farm.  That will help with our costs by a fair amount though we will, of course, have a new loan payment to make.  If we can get through the next 9 months and keep growing, we should be doing very well by this time next year.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 23, 2011)

My farm is a full time job.  Its profitable and growing.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 23, 2011)

I used to work 50 hrs a week as a supv. in a factory.  When that job moved to Mexico, I was given the chance to move to another location, but DH and I both had older / sickly parents and 'hobby' animals and weren't willing to leave our location.  I have carpal tunnel syndrome and tendonitis from my years in production before I became a supv.

So I quit and researched what I thought I could make money at and took the 'hobby' farm to 'working' farm.

I was doing really well shipping hatching eggs and chicks until the bird flu scare caused the USPS to change shipping costs / regulations for 'birds'.

So I stepped up the 'goat' part of our operation and we were doing pretty good at that, but now that feed costs here have nearly doubled (darn ethanol!!) folks aren't buying like before...so even the goats aren't pulling their weight.  Add in a 'buck year' so far and I *know* I'm going to hate to see the 'end of the year gain / loss' spreadsheet we have.

Making some tough choices about who goes and stays this year.

I do work 1-2 nights a week at a Tractor Supply Co., to get out of the house, meet new customers, and get the feed discount.

Our house and cars (none of it fancy) are payed for, so I don't have to worry about a lot of debt, thankfully.


----------



## RPC (Dec 23, 2011)

My little goat adventure is just a hobby. I have not made a dime at it, but I didn't really plan on it either. I have always lived on a hobby farm and was a 10 year 4-H member. When my step sisters kids were old enough I got them started in 4-H. These are city girls that are now understanding a farm. I told them to pick one species of animal and that is what we would have since I really can't afford them all. They chose goats, Mind you I only showed hogs and cattle and didn't really know anything about goats so I had to learn fast. We have really enjoyed this adventure. I pay for all the feed and almost all the goats. The kids after 3 years have to pay for their own market wethers. Then they have to sell their wethers in the 4-H auction and that money goes into their savings accounts which will be used for college and maybe some for a car. Hopefully soon we will be able to sell some goats to other people for 4-H or whatever and I will get all that money and maybe in 3 years make a profit. I work 40+ hours a week doing Shipping and Receiving for a company that makes oil products, Coolants and Floor cleaners. We are a small business with only 13 employees but we have customers in China, Canada, Mexico, Japan, and Australia. Not to mention the northern half of Indiana, western Ohio, and southern Michigan. I like almost everyone I work with but my step mom is my boss and most days I really can't stand her.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 3, 2012)

I stay at home, my fiance works... The plan is to feed us first - meat, milk, eggs, graden. Then make a cash profit or trade - livestock, fiber, hatching eggs, pelts, and crafts. Unless I give riding lesons my horses won't really make me any money. I trained some befor, but I want to focus on our homestead {and wedding} right now. I'm and artist and I write, but thats more for the love of it then the profit at this point.
We are both in our early 20's and would like to make a living from our land and stock. But he likes to work, so I can see him always having at least a part time job. People have told me for years I need a "real" job, but I'm not sure why. In my late teens I took care of my familys place while they all worked and/or went to school.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Jan 3, 2012)

I am disabled so I stay home. I do most of the chores with the help of my disabled teen (epilepsy, autism and more). Hubby works for phone company. 

We sell eggs, goat babies, chicks, chickens when we have them. Have goat babies now for sale (nigerian dwarfs, 3 girls, 2 boys) but haven't advertised yet.  Finally have enough money to fence in and create paddocks on our little 2 acres, and to plant enough food for us for a year. We don't expect to sell enough produce or chicks, etc to have Hubby retire, mostly because I'm a hermit and don't like dealing with customers unless absolutely necessary, but I also write in my "spare" time. Hoping THAT will someday allow Hubby to retire so he can take over chores.


----------



## secuono (Jan 3, 2012)

We are on a hilly[mountain] of 4.89 acres. Only 2.5 acres usable by horses, rest better for the sheep. Horses & sheep eat nothing but grass, some hay in winter. Rabbits & guinea pigs get tons of grass to help lower feed costs. Birds free range every day for 5+ hours, also to reduce feed costs. 

I work part time to pay for my animals. Fiance works full time for all his random stuff, the house, his car, credit card debt and his anything else bills. Lol. My bills are just my animals and my gas to get to work, oh and my food. =p

My farm will, or should I say because of this crappy economy, should sell and make some sort of a profit. 

Sheep sell for $500 each. Wool can be sold or used to make things. And a wether or two will be our meat and sold to family and others. 

Rabbits are for our meat, sell live animals & make pelts. 

Chickens were meat/pets, now just pets as they grow too slow to be worth anything else for us. Feathers are for kitty toys. Eggs are for ourselves and to sell to family and possibly others. 

Ducks, got 4 as pets & for eggs. I buy ducklings to grow for food and the feathers are for home made pillows and kitty toys. 

Two Guinea hens are pets. Two Guinea pigs are pets. Two dogs as crazy annoying pets. Two cats as annoying pets. Two horses are just huge pets. Four fish tanks as mainly pets. Plants and snails are sold for $. 

Tree branches are harvested to sell and use for rabbits to chew on. Mulberrys can be eaten by people, so they are sold as well and used to soak rabbit chew sticks in. 

Rabbit & guinea pig poop is used for the garden. 

Garden is mainly to feed my fish, some of the pets and to sell to family. 

Fiance is too much of a baby to eat home grown greens or meat. But this next year he will, one way or another. *evil laugh*


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 3, 2012)

My farm is currently a hobby, although without losing a couple of my best gals to dogs this year the goats may have broken even.  As it is, they didn't.    DH works full time and I work a full time emergency (nights/weekends) job plus a part time day job.  I'm getting ready to leave the day job and just go back to nights - I like it much better and it gives me more time at home during the day with my "farm."

My dad, on the other hand, makes his living from cattle and orange groves, so farming runs in the family, and I do hope to be able to expand my little farm one day.  I will always work some though - I didn't go to vet school and a lot of money in debt just to farm.


----------

